# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  NEW! All Gedmatch calculators on Vahaduo ON-LINE

## Lukas

*http://vahaduo.genetics.ovh/*



Ok, maybe not all but those with oracles and without few less used



Every calc has his own website with preinstaled oracle spreadsheet in SOURCE.

Just copy your results from Gedmatch for every calculator and paste them as comma separated values (in one line) in TARGET. And at the beginning of components line, add your name with comma (like in example).





DISTANCE tab shows your distance to spreadsheet references.



SINGLE makes your oracles. 

You can remove some references from SOURCE and make targeted runs in SINGLE, when you reload page they will be again added.

Also ADD DIST COL (ADC) function in SINGLE tab is very useful. It changes your results in some way.



I think interesting benefit is making multiple runs for many results at once (MULTI option)





ENJOY!

----------


## Duarte

> *http://vahaduo.genetics.ovh/*
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe not all but those with oracles and without few less used
> 
> 
> 
> Every calc has his own website with preinstaled oracle spreadsheet in SOURCE.
> ...


Thank you Lucaz. It is always good to know new tools to make comparisons.  :Good Job:  :Smile:

----------


## Jovialis

@mlukus

Do you plan on updating your other calculators with new samples that have come out recently?

----------


## Lukas

> @mlukus
> 
> Do you plan on updating your other calculators with new samples that have come out recently?


Yes. I updated or added some refs in K15.

Armenian_West

Armenian_East

Assyrian

Azerbaijani

Azeri_Dagestan

Chechen

Cypriot

Georgian_Jew

Georgian_Laz

Greek_Trabzon

Iranian_Bandari

Iranian_Jew

Iranian_Lur

Iranian_Mazandarani

Iranian_Persian

Iraqi_Jew

Jordanian

Kabardin

Kumyk

Kurd

Kurdish_Jew

Lebanese_Christian

Lezgin

Palestinian

Samaritan

Syrian

Turk_Meskhetian

Turkish_Adana

Turkish_Aydin

Turkish_Balikesir

Turkish_East

Turkish_Kayseri

Turkish_Trabzon

----------


## Jovialis

Thank you for this tool.

----------


## Lukas

> Thank you for this tool.


Post results:)

----------


## Salento

> Yes. I updated or added some refs in K15.
> 
> Armenian_West
> 
> Armenian_East
> 
> Assyrian
> 
> Azerbaijani
> ...


... for update, I’m thinking the *K36 Ancient Oracle* with the new Etruscans, Latins, Romans, ...

... interesting :)

----------


## Jovialis

> ... for update, I’m thinking the *K36 Ancient Oracle* with the new Etruscans, Latins, Romans, ...
> ... interesting :)


That's actually what I was referring to as well. I'd like to see the new samples from the Antonio M. et al 2019 paper, added.

It would be helpful to see the coordinates added, since other users have not been forthcoming with gedmatch kit numbers.

Where are the heatmaps for R850 and R437???? Is there something that some people would rather not show????

----------


## Lukas

> That's actually what I was referring to as well. I'd like to see the new samples from the Antonio M. et al 2019 paper, added.
> It would be helpful to see the coordinates added, since other users have not been forthcoming with gedmatch kit numbers.


Oh this. Ok. I think new Italian ancients are most needed indeed:)

----------


## Jovialis

> Oh this. Ok. I think new Italian ancients are most needed indeed:)


Many thanks in advance :)

----------


## Lukas

> Thanks mlukas. Can you specify the list of populations? Errors appears.


Add your results in such format

For example K3 result

eurasian 97.1
african 2.9
East-asia 0

for vahaduo:

yournick,97.1,2.9,0

----------


## Duarte

The results displayed on the “distance” tab are the same as those displayed in the “Oracle-4 Least-squares method, 1 population” of the GEDmatch calculators, with the difference that “vahaduo” displays 25 populations against 20 populations displayed by the GEDmatch calculators. 
In fact, on the "single" and "multi" tabs you can choose, by selecting the "ADD DIST COL" option, the number of populations that should be displayed (the options are NO, 0.25, 0.5, 1, 2). In this sense, the smaller the number chosen, the smaller the distance and the greater the number of populations displayed. Conversely, the higher the number chosen, the greater the distance and the smaller the number of populations displayed. The NO option causes oracle vahaduo to display over a dozen populations, which, IMO, makes the results much more speculative than those displayed in the “Oracle-4 Least-squares method, 4 populations” of the GEDmatch calculators. It's an interesting tool, though, and worth having fun with. I really liked the MDLP K11 tool because in “single” and “multi” modes, selecting NO under “ADD DIST COL” will display the percentages corresponding to neandertals and denisovans, which do not appear in the equivalent GEDmatch calculator in “Oracle-4 Least squares method, 4 populations ”. I am fascinated by these homo species. 

Below the results MDLP K11 GEDmatch and Vahaduo.



Distance: 0.21710405



Distance: 0.18807814



*Gedmatch.Com*

*MDLP K11 Modern 4-Ancestors Oracle*

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Maros_BA @ 14.075006
2 Vatya_MBA @ 15.678591
3 Germany_BA @ 16.187374
4 Germany_Bronze_Age @ 16.187374
5 British_Celtic @ 20.002264
6 Hungary_MBA @ 20.244434
7 Hungary_BA @ 21.059147
8 Alberstedt_LN @ 21.917471
9 Bell_Beaker_Germany @ 22.091158
10 British_IronAge @ 22.272991
11 Hungary_IronAge @ 23.019497
12 Halberstadt_LBA @ 23.490120
13 Nordic_MN_B @ 23.821121
14 Bell_Beaker_Czech @ 24.320074
15 Swedish_LN @ 24.722479
16 Nordic_BA @ 25.021477
17 British_AngloSaxon @ 25.036400
18 Bell_Beaker @ 25.735971
19 Nordic_LN @ 25.988209
20 BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN @ 26.021982

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Baltic_LBA +50% GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 7.482058


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Bell_Beaker_Czech +25% British_Roman +25% Remedello_BA @ 6.481935


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Greek_Neolithic + Armenia_LBA + Baltic_LBA + Swedish_LN @ 5.435480
2 Greek_Neolithic + Armenia_Chalcolithic + Baltic_LBA + Swedish_LN @ 5.559091
3 British_Roman + Nordic_MN_B + Nordic_MN_B + Remedello_BA @ 5.694587
4 Greek_Neolithic + Armenia_MLBA + Baltic_LBA + Swedish_LN @ 5.746418
5 British_Roman + Corded_Ware_Proto_Unetice_Poland + Nordic_MN_B + Remedello_BA @ 5.867424
6 Baltic_LBA + Iran_Chalcolithic + Irish_LN + Irish_LN @ 5.907168
7 British_Roman + Corded_Ware_Proto_Unetice_Poland + Europe_EN + Nordic_MN_B @ 5.976322
8 Baltic_LBA + British_Roman + Hungary_MBA + Iberian_Chalcolitic @ 5.985703
9 Baltic_LBA + British_Celtic + British_Roman + Spain_EN @ 5.994875
10 Anatolia_Neolithic + Armenia_LBA + Baltic_LBA + Swedish_LN @ 5.996984
11 British_Roman + Irish_BA + Nordic_MN_B + Remedello_BA @ 6.008116
12 Bell_Beaker_Czech + British_Roman + Nordic_MN_B + Remedello_BA @ 6.022287
13 Baltic_LBA + British_Celtic + British_Roman + Europe_EN @ 6.030338
14 British_Roman + Corded_Ware_Proto_Unetice_Poland + Corded_Ware_Proto_Unetice_Poland + Europe_EN @ 6.030625
15 Baltic_LBA + British_Roman + Hungary_MBA + Irish_LN @ 6.037634
16 Baltic_LBA + British_Roman + Nordic_MN_B + Spain_EN @ 6.049317
17 Baltic_LBA + British_Roman + Maros_BA + Remedello_BA @ 6.049735
18 British_AngloSaxon + British_Roman + Irish_BA + Remedello_BA @ 6.070600
19 Baltic_LBA + British_Roman + Germany_BA + Remedello_BA @ 6.071047
20 Baltic_LBA + British_Roman + Germany_Bronze_Age + Remedello_BA @ 6.071047

Done.

----------


## Jovialis

> Oh this. Ok. I think new Italian ancients are most needed indeed:)


It will be great to have those Antonio M. Et al sample gedmatch kit numbers for this tool. Thanks again.

----------


## Salento

GedMatch - MDLP - K11 4 Ancestors Oracle

----------


## Salento

MDLP K11 at GedMatch, is the only calculator where I get Amerindian.

A whopping 0.30% (take that Elizabeth Warren)  :Grin:

----------


## Carlos

*MDLP K11 Modern 4-Ancestors Oracle*


Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Baltic_LBA +50% GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 5.960299


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Corded_Ware_Germany +25% Europe_EN +25% Levant_N @ 3.257658


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++
1 Armenia_Chalcolithic + Baltic_LBA + GermanStuttgart_LBK + Swedish_LN @ 2.348543

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Duarte

> *MDLP K11 Modern 4-Ancestors Oracle*
> 
> 
> Using 2 populations approximation:
> 1 50% Baltic_LBA +50% GermanStuttgart_LBK @ 5.960299
> 
> 
> Using 3 populations approximation:
> 1 50% Corded_Ware_Germany +25% Europe_EN +25% Levant_N @ 3.257658
> ...


@Carlos
Hi cousin :)
Good morning. 

Total Half-Match segments (HIR) = 303.4 cM (8.461 Pct)
Largest segment = 4.5 cM
185 shared segments found for this comparison.
631075 SNPs used for this comparison.
*54.685 Pct SNPs are full identical (WOW)*  :Good Job:  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

How's Duarte?

Good results.


Our destinies have been reunited virtually for some reason that reason does not understand.

----------


## Jovialis

*
*

----------


## Duarte

Vahaduo MDLP K11. ADD DIST COL - ADC - 0.25x

----------


## Jovialis

I have composed the MDLP K11 coordinates of the Mycenaean and Minoan samples, courtesy of Brick's post of their Gedmatch kit numbers.

My closest sample is the Crete_Armenoi sample. 

Also a marked change in the top results, compared from the _vanilla_ version of MDLP K11, with the inclusion of these samples.

Below are the coordinates that I pasted into the "Source" tab:

Mycenaean_I9006,0.77,0.31,0.00,16.04,6.93,50.42,0. 19,20.21,0.00,0.00,5.13
Mycenaean_I9033,2.49,0.00,0.00,11.92,6.57,51.82,0. 00,16.70,0.79,0.32,9.39
Mycenaean_I9010,0.78,0.58,0.00,19.75,1.57,54.35,0. 00,15.11,0.00,0.81,7.05
Mycenaean_I9041,0.47,0.41,0.00,17.35,4.38,49.58,0. 35,19.52,0.00,0.00,7.94
Crete_Armenoi_I9123,0.88,5.69,0.00,8.94,3.40,45.28 ,0.35,21.51,0.00,0.00,13.96
Minoan_Lasithi_I9005,0.56,0.00,0.00,20.48,1.78,58. 89,0.00,18.29,0.00,0.00,0.00
Minoan_Lasithi_I0070,0.16,0.00,0.00,20.75,1.55,59. 94,0.00,17.60,0.00,0.00,0.00
Minoan_Lasithi_I0071,0.14,0.00,0.00,18.94,4.94,58. 27,0.00,17.72,0.00,0.00,0.00
Minoan_Lasithi_I0073,0.25,0.28,0.11,18.83,2.42,60. 45,0.00,17.67,0.00,0.00,0.00
Minoan_Lasithi_I0074,0.00,0.24,0.00,18.89,2.84,60. 58,0.00,16.88,0.00,0.57,0.00
Minoan_Odigitria_I9127,0.00,0.00,0.00,17.10,5.62,5 8.85,0.00,18.43,0.00,0.00,0.00
Minoan_Odigitria_I9129,0.00,0.00,1.11,19.68,4.70,5 7.86,1.31,15.34,0.00,0.00,0.00
Minoan_Odigitria_I9128,0.56,0.00,0.00,17.13,18.59, 58.18,0.00,4.23,0.00,0.00,1.31
Minoan_Odigitria_I9130,0.00,0.00,0.33,20.20,2.41,6 2.59,0.00,12.90,0.00,0.00,1.58
Minoan_Odigitria_I9131,0.00,0.00,0.00,18.74,4.70,6 0.28,0.44,15.84,0.00,0.00,0.00

----------


## Carlos

K11








My God, I was in the macro murder of Transylvania, I had nothing to do with it.

----------


## Jovialis

FYI: https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...l=1#post593216

----------


## Carlos

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goyet_Caves

My results

Goyet56_16- Gravettian
GoyetQ376_19


In 2016, researchers successfully extracted DNA from several ancient human fossils at Goyet (with direct dates): _GoyetQ116-1 (35,160-34,430 BP) and GoyetQ376-3 (33,940-33,140 BP) from the Aurignacian; GoyetQ376-19 (27,720-27,310 BP), GoyetQ53-1 (28,230-27,720 BP), GoyetQ55-2 (27,730-27,310 BP), GoyetQ56-16 (26,600-26,040 BP) and Goyet2878-21 (27,060-26,270 BP) from the Gravettian; and GoyetQ-2 (15,230-14,780 BP) from the Magdalenian. GoyetQ376-19, Goyet53-1 and Goyet56-16 were found to cluster genetically with several other Gravettian individuals from Europe in the Věstonice Cluster, while GoyetQ-2 was found to cluster genetically with several other Magdalenian individuals from Europe in the El Mirón Cluster

_With domesticated dog and everything. You will not go to bed without learning something new.

I will investigate the rest, since it is the first time I hear those names, Ave Maria.

https://journals.plos.org/plosgeneti...l.pgen.1006852
*The population genomics of archaeological transition in west Iberia: Investigation of ancient substructure using imputation and haplotype-based methods*

----------


## Lukas

> I have composed the MDLP K11 coordinates of the Mycenaean and Minoan samples, courtesy of Brick's post of their Gedmatch kit numbers.
> 
> My closest sample is the Crete_Armenoi sample. 
> 
> Also a marked change in the top results, compared from the _vanilla_ version of MDLP K11, with the inclusion of these samples.
> 
> Below are the coordinates that I pasted into the "Source" tab:
> 
> Mycenaean_I9006,0.77,0.31,0.00,16.04,6.93,50.42,0. 19,20.21,0.00,0.00,5.13
> ...


Cool. I added to standard spredsheet on Vahaduo!

----------


## Angela

> PCA - Dod k12 - Italy + Rs Iron_Age
> 
> ...  I'm not convinced, it's unlikely that I made a mistake, but I'm not 100% sure :) 
> 
> https://vahaduo.github.io/custompca/


Well, I seem to have made a mistake. :)

Not only do no names show up (they only show up if I hover the mouse over them, but the Italian samples don't show up.

What did you put in source, and what in projection? Then you just run PCA and then plot PCA right?

Sorry to be such a pest, and thanks in advance. :)

----------


## kingjohn

this is *k13 ancient results* 
of a woman who can trace her ancestry to naples from both her sides  ( not lying it is real deal)
look she is not far from *R437 the latin*  :Good Job: 

Distance to:
*****

*5.95550166*
*SZ40_szolad_hungary_longobard*

*6.18951533*
*CL121_collegno_italy_longobard*

*6.32016614*
*IA_Prenestina_Selicata_R437*

8.23535063
CL38_collegno_italy_longobard

9.34925131
CrusaderSI53KingdomofJerusalem

9.98363661
CL30_collegno_italy_longobard

11.87370625
IA_Ardea_R850

12.34435093
CL25_collegno_italy_longobard

13.09539614
SZ19_szolad_hungary_longobard

13.35048314
SZ37_szolad_hungary_longobard

13.60615669
I3808_morisco_I3808_morisco

13.67978801
SZ31_Longobard_M_T1a1a_PF5620_U4c2a_6-th_century

13.92001078
I7424_morisco2

13.95204644
SZ36.SG_szolad_hungary_longobard

14.02390459
I8215_3iberia

14.24147113
I7499_Muslim_Iberian_1000_1100_CE2

14.35290215
I8215_2iberia

14.35654206
I3808_iberia

14.72792246
SZ31_szolad_hungary_longobard

14.77051116
I7424_morisco

14.91763721
SZ32_szolad_hungary_longobard

15.90511867
SZ43.SG_szolad_hungary_longobard

15.94411177
MJ12_Thraco_Kimmerian

16.19487265
Chalcolithic_Age_Anatolian_Barcinhoyuk._Turkey_394 3_BC

16.36177558
CL36_collegno_italy_longobard

----------


## TardisBlue

> this is *k13 ancient results* 
> of a woman who can trace her ancestry to naples from both her sides  ( not lying it is real deal)
> look she is not far from *R437 the latin*


I'm thinking of asking my paternal uncle to take a DNA test, I'm curious to see what his results would be with these calculators (family is from Naples area on both sides going back to the XVIth and prob. further back - I have the records).

----------


## Angela

> I'm thinking of asking my paternal uncle to take a DNA test, I'm curious to see what his results would be with these calculators (family is from Naples area on both sides going back to the XVIth and prob. further back - I have the records).


That would be interesting. My husband's grandmother was from Naples, but he's lost track of the men in that family. I'd like to see the results. Do you know from where in Campania they came?

----------


## TardisBlue

> That would be interesting. My husband's grandmother was from Naples, but he's lost track of the men in that family. I'd like to see the results. Do you know from where in Campania they came?


His father's father is from Ercolano, his father's mother from Procida (pretty isolated area, people there are all cousins). His mother's parents were both from Torre del Greco. I'll try to contact him and see if he'd be OK to test.

----------


## Angela

> His father's father is from Ercolano, his father's mother from Procida (pretty isolated area, people there are all cousins). His mother's parents were both from Torre del Greco. I'll try to contact him and see if he'd be OK to test.


In the shadow of Vesuvius. :) 

Sorrento and the Amalfi Coast are among my favorite places to visit in Italy. It's the favorite for my kids. 

My Neapolitan nonna in law was from more inland, nearer Benevento. She was a force of nature. It's a good thing she loved me. :)

----------


## Salento

> Well, I seem to have made a mistake. :)
> 
> Not only do no names show up (they only show up if I hover the mouse over them, but the Italian samples don't show up.
> 
> What did you put in source, and what in projection? Then you just run PCA and then plot PCA right?
> 
> Sorry to be such a pest, and thanks in advance. :)


.. a general example, just in case other members are unfamiliar :) 

in *SOURCE* add all of the source Dodecad K12b coordinates from http://vahaduo.genetics.ovh/dodecad-k12b-vahaduo.htm + Romans IronAge and your coordinates.


in *PROJECTED* add only all the Italians, Corsica, Sardinia (from the source above), + the Romans IronAge and your coordinates.

click to *PCA PLOT
*
Set *PROJECT SOURCES* to *NO* (so the results will show just the “Projected”)

click *RUN PCA
*
click *PLOT PCA*

----------


## Angela

OK.Back to square 1. :)

----------


## TardisBlue

> In the shadow of Vesuvius. :) 
> 
> Sorrento and the Amalfi Coast are among my favorite places to visit in Italy. It's the favorite for my kids. 
> 
> My Neapolitan nonna in law was from more inland, nearer Benevento. She was a force of nature. It's a good thing she loved me. :)


Italian mammas! I love them. My grandma was very talkative and well, Italian, but my grandfather was a quiet, introvert man. They were both lovely, sweet people. Exiled twice - first their families left Italy for Algeria, then they had to leave Algeria (my grandfather was born there) at the independence and went to France (or rather, were exiled there) in the 60's. They went through a lot, it was a very traumatic experience for them I guess.

----------


## Angela

I'm out of juice already. I like too many posts. :) Sorry, Salento, and thanks.

]

I'm ignoring the one "Corsican" sample who is right next to me. I remember one of the guys who used to be around 23andme forums was from Corsica, and he was very atypical and quite like a few Tuscans. He was an Italian "Aryan" type too if I remember correctly. I'm actually about equidistant from Liguria, Emilia and Toscana, which is exactly where I was born, as it so happens. :) If I'm reading it correctly, my closest Iron Age samples are R1015 and R1016, although not really close.

The fact that I'm a mixture is distancing me a bit from everyone. Well, except for those Szolad samples. And no, I don't think we're relict Pannonians. :) None of them show up in Collegno. Considering how poorly the Langobards fed those people, whom they had either enslaved, or reduced to abject serfdom, they were either left behind or perished during the journey. It's a surprise some Langobards made it, given the condition they themselves were in.

----------


## domogled

I think I got a better group picture :)

----------


## Duarte

Dodecad K12b original spreadsheet - PCA Plot

Source:


```
Portuguese,6.01,0.00,7.71,0.00,47.55,22.32,0.90,0.10,5.01,0.00,9.71,0.70
Extremadura,6.91,0.00,6.01,0.00,48.25,22.12,0.30,1.00,4.30,0.00,10.71,0.40
Galicia,5.09,0.00,5.00,0.00,48.25,23.38,0.70,0.90,5.39,0.00,11.09,0.20
Baleares,5.50,0.00,3.70,0.00,49.40,22.50,0.20,0.00,4.40,0.00,14.20,0.10
Canarias,5.00,0.30,11.80,0.60,46.70,17.60,0.10,2.80,3.70,0.00,11.20,0.20
Murcia,5.50,0.00,6.00,0.00,50.60,19.60,0.00,0.20,5.90,0.60,11.20,0.40
Castilla_La_Mancha,6.80,0.40,3.50,0.00,54.30,21.10,0.00,0.60,4.50,0.00,8.80,0.00
Castilla_Y_Leon,5.40,0.00,6.10,0.00,51.20,22.30,0.40,0.60,4.00,0.00,10.00,0.00
N_Italian,5.69,0.00,0.90,0.00,41.16,23.68,0.20,0.00,5.59,0.00,22.78,0.00
Spaniards,6.50,0.00,3.00,0.00,53.00,23.00,0.00,0.00,3.60,0.00,10.80,0.10
Spanish,6.21,0.00,5.11,0.00,52.55,22.72,0.20,0.00,4.00,0.00,8.81,0.40
Andalucia,7.19,0.00,5.09,0.00,52.55,18.08,0.00,0.60,3.20,0.10,12.89,0.30
Cataluna,7.30,0.00,2.40,0.00,52.10,25.20,0.30,0.00,3.50,0.00,9.20,0.00
Cantabria,5.70,0.10,3.10,0.00,54.80,23.50,0.30,0.30,3.00,0.00,8.90,0.30
Valencia,6.81,0.00,3.00,0.00,55.46,22.22,0.00,0.00,2.40,0.00,9.91,0.20
Aragon,6.31,0.10,3.40,0.00,56.16,21.82,0.40,0.00,3.00,0.00,8.81,0.00
North_Italian,4.50,0.00,0.70,0.00,44.04,22.02,0.00,0.00,5.81,0.00,22.92,0.00
French,7.91,0.00,0.20,0.00,44.44,36.54,0.00,0.00,2.50,0.00,8.41,0.00
French_Basque,9.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,73.10,17.10,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00
French,8.08,0.00,0.60,0.00,43.81,36.83,0.10,0.00,2.69,0.00,7.88,0.00
TSI30,5.01,0.00,0.80,0.00,38.78,19.34,0.10,0.00,7.31,0.00,28.66,0.00
O_Italian,6.21,0.00,1.10,0.00,33.53,21.82,0.00,0.20,7.81,0.00,28.53,0.80
Tuscan,4.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,37.86,18.68,0.50,0.00,7.19,0.50,30.47,0.00
C_Italian,4.80,0.00,2.30,0.00,34.83,17.12,0.10,0.00,8.71,0.00,32.13,0.00
Mixed_Germanic,10.70,0.00,0.00,0.00,38.40,44.10,0.00,0.00,0.50,0.00,6.30,0.00
Kent,10.49,0.00,0.00,0.00,41.86,43.86,0.00,0.00,0.20,0.00,3.60,0.00
```

PCA Plot:

----------


## torzio

> Dodecad K12b original spreadsheet - PCA Plot
> 
> Source:
> 
> 
> ```
> Portuguese,6.01,0.00,7.71,0.00,47.55,22.32,0.90,0.10,5.01,0.00,9.71,0.70
> Extremadura,6.91,0.00,6.01,0.00,48.25,22.12,0.30,1.00,4.30,0.00,10.71,0.40
> Galicia,5.09,0.00,5.00,0.00,48.25,23.38,0.70,0.90,5.39,0.00,11.09,0.20
> ...



N_Italian,5.69,0.00,0.90,0.00,41.16,23.68,0.20,0.0 0,5.59,0.00,22.78,0.00 .....................North East Italian


North_Italian,4.50,0.00,0.70,0.00,44.04,22.02,0.00 ,0.00,5.81,0.00,22.92,0.00..................North West Italian


In red , is what I was always told about these 2 italian group .....................Also, I cannot recall the difference between Tuscany and TSI sampel , one was Florence , other Siena .....pity I lost my old PC in August



I am bottom green dot.....and first Italian is North East Italian marker in pink

----------


## Jovialis

I copied Salento's idea.

----------


## Jovialis

Here is the PCA with the original Dodecad K12b Italian populations.

----------


## Duarte

PCA plot - Dodecad K12b ancient (my top 25) + Dodecad K12b modern original spreadsheet (my top 25):




```



```

Data Source:


```
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10892,5.59,0.26,3.58,0.41,44.49,24.42,0.33,1.20,5.21,0.00,14.35,0.16
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10895,3.18,0.37,5.23,0.41,43.22,25.89,0.00,0.60,6.19,0.00,14.57,0.33
EarlyMedievalAndalusia_I3585,4.00,0.76,7.98,0.00,40.89,21.30,1.15,2.10,7.58,0.29,13.67,0.26
PortugueseCordobaCaliphate_I12516,3.00,0.59,4.20,0.41,43.15,22.89,0.00,2.18,4.70,0.00,18.05,0.81
PortugueseCordobaCaliphate_I12514,2.62,1.23,7.21,0.04,39.51,25.34,0.00,0.00,7.84,1.09,13.31,1.81
R63___Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna,2.65,0,4.67,0.48,45.40,26.94,0.90,0.04,4.71,0.50,13.32,0.39
R110__Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi,4.57,1.19,2.38,0.76,41.91,24.74,0.07,0,4.24,0,18.96,0.17
R474__Iron_Age_____Civitavecchia,7.18,0.17,2.38,0,39.08,25.74,0,0,5.98,0,18.84,0.66
R435__Iron_Age_____Palestrina_Colombella,4.84,0.64,0.65,0,47.12,28.54,0.15,0,4.13,0,13.40,0.53
R109__Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi,4.36,0,0.84,0,41.26,29.23,0,0.72,8.18,0.42,15.00,0
R1221_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria,8.10,0,2.34,0.49,37.74,30.14,1.07,0,5.02,0.51,14.57,0
Roman-SoldierFN_2,2.95,0.31,3.26,0.82,42.88,29.21,0.00,0.00,3.24,0.45,14.20,2.69
EarlyMedievalIberiaGranada_I3981,5.23,0.02,8.00,0.74,43.54,17.45,0.00,1.85,6.11,0.00,15.69,1.37
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10852,7.32,0.00,3.77,0.00,43.67,27.11,1.41,0.37,5.94,0.00,9.37,1.03
MedievalTaifaofValencia_I12649,9.43,0.96,4.90,0.00,43.04,19.67,0.00,0.81,7.33,0.00,13.86,0.00
CrusaderKnightFrenchLebanonCrusaderSI40,4.28,0.74,3.35,0.00,47.07,26.39,0.00,0.37,5.96,0.18,10.79,0.86
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10853,3.61,0.00,6.44,0.00,38.24,26.00,1.37,0.00,6.47,0.00,17.25,0.63
CarthagoMaghrebiAndalusia_I7457,3.88,0.00,10.09,0.00,37.97,18.30,0.00,2.07,8.05,0.00,16.16,3.50
SpaniardCordobaCaliphate_I12515,4.18,0.00,8.23,0.18,37.93,21.03,0.00,0.00,9.03,1.04,17.24,1.15
GalloRomanCeltMixIberia_I10866,4.02,0.48,8.95,0.00,39.73,28.49,0.11,2.53,6.47,0.00,6.62,2.62
IberianCordobaCaliphate_I7498,1.57,1.18,7.25,0.00,37.31,21.69,2.00,0.79,8.98,0.46,17.01,1.75
CL94,5.52,0.00,3.55,0.97,38.92,30.19,0.81,0.00,3.37,0.00,16.69,0.00
I2478_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy,5.34,0,0,0,47.45,28.85,0.64,0,3.59,1.22,12.27,0.65
R1289_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria,5.78,0,1.08,0,47.40,25.74,1.87,0.62,4.57,0.14,12.29,0.50
R105__Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi,6.44,0.32,4.78,0.53,36.54,27.56,0,0,5.54,0,17.97,0.32
Portuguese,6.01,0.00,7.71,0.00,47.55,22.32,0.90,0.10,5.01,0.00,9.71,0.70
Extremadura,6.91,0.00,6.01,0.00,48.25,22.12,0.30,1.00,4.30,0.00,10.71,0.40
Galicia,5.09,0.00,5.00,0.00,48.25,23.38,0.70,0.90,5.39,0.00,11.09,0.20
Baleares,5.50,0.00,3.70,0.00,49.40,22.50,0.20,0.00,4.40,0.00,14.20,0.10
Canarias,5.00,0.30,11.80,0.60,46.70,17.60,0.10,2.80,3.70,0.00,11.20,0.20
Murcia,5.50,0.00,6.00,0.00,50.60,19.60,0.00,0.20,5.90,0.60,11.20,0.40
Castilla_La_Mancha,6.80,0.40,3.50,0.00,54.30,21.10,0.00,0.60,4.50,0.00,8.80,0.00
Castilla_Y_Leon,5.40,0.00,6.10,0.00,51.20,22.30,0.40,0.60,4.00,0.00,10.00,0.00
N_Italian,5.69,0.00,0.90,0.00,41.16,23.68,0.20,0.00,5.59,0.00,22.78,0.00
Spaniards,6.50,0.00,3.00,0.00,53.00,23.00,0.00,0.00,3.60,0.00,10.80,0.10
Spanish,6.21,0.00,5.11,0.00,52.55,22.72,0.20,0.00,4.00,0.00,8.81,0.40
Andalucia,7.19,0.00,5.09,0.00,52.55,18.08,0.00,0.60,3.20,0.10,12.89,0.30
Cataluna,7.30,0.00,2.40,0.00,52.10,25.20,0.30,0.00,3.50,0.00,9.20,0.00
Cantabria,5.70,0.10,3.10,0.00,54.80,23.50,0.30,0.30,3.00,0.00,8.90,0.30
Valencia,6.81,0.00,3.00,0.00,55.46,22.22,0.00,0.00,2.40,0.00,9.91,0.20
Aragon,6.31,0.10,3.40,0.00,56.16,21.82,0.40,0.00,3.00,0.00,8.81,0.00
North_Italian,4.50,0.00,0.70,0.00,44.04,22.02,0.00,0.00,5.81,0.00,22.92,0.00
French,7.91,0.00,0.20,0.00,44.44,36.54,0.00,0.00,2.50,0.00,8.41,0.00
French_Basque,9.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,73.10,17.10,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00
French,8.08,0.00,0.60,0.00,43.81,36.83,0.10,0.00,2.69,0.00,7.88,0.00
TSI30,5.01,0.00,0.80,0.00,38.78,19.34,0.10,0.00,7.31,0.00,28.66,0.00
O_Italian,6.21,0.00,1.10,0.00,33.53,21.82,0.00,0.20,7.81,0.00,28.53,0.80
Tuscan,4.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,37.86,18.68,0.50,0.00,7.19,0.50,30.47,0.00
C_Italian,4.80,0.00,2.30,0.00,34.83,17.12,0.10,0.00,8.71,0.00,32.13,0.00
Mixed_Germanic,10.70,0.00,0.00,0.00,38.40,44.10,0.00,0.00,0.50,0.00,6.30,0.00
Kent,10.49,0.00,0.00,0.00,41.86,43.86,0.00,0.00,0.20,0.00,3.60,0.00
```

----------


## torzio

I also copied Salento model choices 




I only have 2 ancient near myself


.................................................. ..

On a side note ..............I plotted it to a town named Barcis, Friuli 
I have dna matches with 3 people from there ( from Ftdna, 23andme ) ......The Bet, Paulon and Seitz families ....................this is interesting

----------


## kingjohn

k13 modern populations (*updated*) 
nice work guys  :Good Job: 


*4.70345618*
*Greek_Andros_Island*

5.26046576
East_Sicilian

5.40289737
Central_Greek

6.17613957
Malta

6.37749951
Campania

6.62987934
Sicily

6.65193205
Turk_Crete

7.05329001
Basilicata

7.05619586
Apulia

7.19257256
Calabria

7.46835323
Molise

7.49086777
Ashkenazi

7.77440030
Abruzzo

8.33253263
Greek_Macedonia_Thrace

8.39613006
Greek_Chios

8.71480350
GR_Peloponese

8.98597240
Greek_Istanbul

9.25324267
Greek_Peloponnese

9.72441386
Greek_Dodecanese

9.94829634
Greek_Eastern-Thrace

10.12401600
Turk_Burgas

10.18973994
West_Sicilian

10.54394613
Greek_Symi_Island

10.70483069
Greek_Thessaly

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Great thread. Thanks for all the data and tips. My K15 Ancient results top 25 (reason for editing after first post). Sorry for the format but I don't have enough posts to link it yet I think (>10 I believe is the rule).

Distance to: PalermoTrapani
6.24213105 IA_Prenestina_Selicata_R437
9.63844905 IronAgeBalkan
10.46008604 Mycenaean_I9041
12.84337962 Mycenaean_I9006
14.65860157 IA_Ardea_R850
17.12174057 Minoan_Lasithi_I9005
17.21424410 ChalcolithicAgeAnatolian
17.79199539 IA_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro_R1
18.26222878 IA_Civitavecchia_R475
18.41514594 Ovaören_Topakhöyük_AnatoliaEBA_MA2212
19.58757514 KaramanKalehoyuk_MA2206
20.40000735 Crimean_Goth_KER1
20.81910421 EMBA_Croatia_I4331
20.82740022 Minoan_Lasithi_I0074
21.12681945 BronzeAgeDalmatian_I4332
21.25376908 AnatoliaEarlyNeolithic_Tep003
21.56584800 ScythianMoldova_SCY197
21.61063396 Bavaria_STR310
21.88122483 Vucedol_I3499
22.02603687 KaramanKalehoyuk_MA2200
22.76743288 Minoan_Lasithi_I0073
22.82576614 IA_Castel_di_Decima_R1016
22.96415903 IA_Civitavecchia_R474
23.49475686 Boncuklu002
23.66721783 IA_Etruscan_Veio_Grotta_Gramiccia_R1015

----------


## Palermo Trapani

I think there have been several different calculator results posted in the thread. My top 25 using Eurogenes K13 updated. I am understanding that West_Sicilian 3.763 distance vs. the Sicily 5.34 is the former just includes the Western Provinces of Trapani, Palermo and maybe Agrigento whereas Sicily includes those plus the other 6 provinces. Any feedback would be appreciated.

Distance to:	PalermoTrapani
3.76350900	West_Sicilian
4.19145559	Molise
4.49638744	Apulia
4.50098878	Abruzzo
5.01440924	Campania
5.34816791	Sicily
5.37374171	Basilicata
6.18005663	Malta
6.19250353	East_Sicilian
6.70561705	Calabria
6.95404199	Central_Greek
8.51210315	Marche
8.56573990	Lazio
8.70109763	Greek_Andros_Island
9.10360917	Greek_Western-Thrace
9.30271466	Ashkenazi
9.62653105	Umbria
9.99779476	Moroccan_Jew
10.09331462	Greek_Symi_Island
10.32431596	Italian_Jewish
10.62184071	Romagna
10.80672938	Sephardic_Jewish
10.82365003	Tuscan
11.03881334	Algerian_Jewish
11.40760492	GR_Peloponese

----------


## kingjohn

Distance to:
IA_Civitavecchia_R475



the so called : *etruscan outlier* in k13 updated populations 
*close to french from corsica tuscan and west sicilian* ( i don't see the north african admixture and if it is it is extremely low) :Thinking: 
11.21273383
FrenchCorsica

15.06587203
Tuscan

15.84199798
West_Sicilian

16.00697973
Lazio

16.07035469
Tuscany

16.39113785
Romagna

16.44822179
Sardinia

16.52899876
Umbria

16.64591241
Marche

16.72230247
Emilia

16.90906857
Liguria

16.95272250
Lombardy

18.30460598
Algerian

18.56962035
Greek_Western-Thrace

19.11804906
Abruzzo

19.20126038
Vlach_Central-Macedonia

19.24136949
Albanian

19.29987565
Piedmont

19.36703901
Molise

19.62468853
Apulia

19.79173565
Moroccan_Jew

19.86173708
East_Sicilian

19.86889026
Basilicata

20.20275971
Greek_Eastern-Macedonia

20.29891623
Torbeshi_North-Macedonia-East

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Distance to:
> IA_Civitavecchia_R475
> 
> 
> 
> the so called : *etruscan outlier* in k13 updated populations 
> *close to french from corsica tuscan and west sicilian* ( i dont see the north african admixture and if it is it is extremely low)
> 11.21273383
> FrenchCorsica
> ...



Well, it's not so close, it's at a distance of 11 from the Corsicans and 15 from the Tuscans. Within a few points (15-16) it has in fact many populations that in a PCA have different positions, even the Sardinians at 16. But yes, as you can see also in the PCA, I agree with you R475 might be less than half north African.


*IA_Civitavecchia_R475 
*

----------


## Jovialis

Late Pleistocene human genome suggests a local origin for the first farmers of central Anatolia

Feldman et al. 2019

https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/data/view/PRJEB24794




```
BAJ001_Baja_PPNB,0,0,12.94,0,16.87,0,0,3.01,40.47,0,26.71,0
KFH2_KfarHaHoresh_PPNB,0,0,10.93,0,32.28,0,0,3.45,25.77,0,27.48,0
ZBC_Pinarbasi_Epipalaeolithic,0,0,3.31,0.74,54.04,2.60,0,0,11.01,0,28.30,0
ZHAG_Boncuklu_Aceramic,0,0,4.14,0,51.61,1.73,0,0,9.84,0,32.49,0.18
ZHAJ_Boncuklu_Aceramic,0,0,1.85,0,51.83,3.78,0,0,9.79,0.15,32.60,0
ZHJ_Boncuklu_Aceramic,0,0,2.60,1.06,52.28,3.43,0,0.29,7.07,0,33.28,0
ZKO_Boncuklu_Aceramic,0,0,4.12,0,52.24,2.39,0,0,10.69,0.26,30.31,0
ZMOJ_Boncuklu_Aceramic,0,0,4.27,0,50.17,2.88,0.16,0,10.23,0.63,31.67,0
```

----------


## Jovialis

> Late Pleistocene human genome suggests a local origin for the first farmers of central Anatolia
> 
> Feldman et al. 2019
> 
> https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/data/view/PRJEB24794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Jovialis

Distance to:
Jovialis

26.87308133
ZMOJ_Boncuklu_Aceramic

27.06099592
KFH2_KfarHaHoresh_PPNB

27.73967556
ZHAJ_Boncuklu_Aceramic

28.42515259
ZHJ_Boncuklu_Aceramic

28.61051730
ZHAG_Boncuklu_Aceramic

28.79572711
ZKO_Boncuklu_Aceramic

30.30886999
ZBC_Pinarbasi_Epipalaeolithic

40.06717859
BAJ001_Baja_PPNB

----------


## Duarte

More ancient Iberians to Vahaduo K12b ancient:



```
I7158_NE_Iberia_RomP,0.00,0.00,4.52,0.00,81.19,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,14.29,0.00
I6492_NE_Iberia_RomP,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,60.03,20.99,5.86,0.00,0.00,0.00,13.12,0.00
I6490_NE_Iberia_RomP,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.46,47.09,28.10,0.00,0.00,1.44,1.15,19.74,2.02
I6491_NE_Iberia_RomP,11.19,0.00,3.23,0.00,31.52,26.82,0.00,0.00,2.29,0.00,24.80,0.15
I8343_NE_Iberia_Late_RomP,0.00,0.00,7.51,0.00,40.66,22.99,0.00,1.71,8.95,0.00,18.18,0.00
I3778_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES,3.47,0.00,0.00,0.00,52.22,27.34,4.20,0.33,2.44,0.00,10.02,0.00
I3776_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES,8.76,1.39,0.00,0.00,39.32,32.56,0.00,0.00,9.02,0.00,8.95,0.00
I3866_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES,2.61,0.00,2.44,0.00,36.84,33.68,0.00,0.00,4.52,0.00,18.45,1.46
I3775_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES,1.41,0.00,0.00,3.81,43.51,32.07,0.00,0.00,4.31,0.00,14.04,0.84
I7674_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES,7.81,0.00,0.00,0.00,53.11,19.43,4.74,3.88,10.86,0.00,0.17,0.00
I7672_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,40.16,43.52,3.58,1.53,0.00,0.00,11.20,0.00
I7676_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES,11.31,0.00,0.00,0.00,44.04,30.24,0.72,0.00,4.48,0.00,9.22,0.00
I7675_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES,2.91,0.00,3.04,1.19,45.82,27.67,0.00,1.36,5.65,0.00,12.36,0.00
I7673_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES,2.95,0.00,1.04,1.14,44.60,26.83,1.56,0.48,7.00,0.00,14.41,0.00
I12029_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL,7.08,0.00,0.00,0.00,47.73,30.61,6.68,0.00,0.00,0.00,7.90,0.00
I12030_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL,6.23,0.00,8.27,0.00,33.19,19.13,3.15,0.00,10.50,0.00,17.72,1.82
I12031_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL,3.82,0.00,0.34,0.00,31.49,36.06,1.24,0.00,6.32,2.06,18.13,0.55
I12033_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL,8.16,0.03,0.00,0.72,40.41,30.73,2.65,0.00,0.00,0.00,17.30,0.00
I12162_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL,6.67,0.00,0.00,0.18,32.95,39.94,0.00,0.00,2.65,1.70,14.65,1.27
I12164_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL,12.49,0.00,0.00,0.00,42.61,31.12,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,13.79,0.00
I10854_NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE,0.00,0.00,23.04,0.00,30.67,15.90,0.00,0.00,7.94,16.12,6.34,0.00
I10897_NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE,4.57,0.00,2.93,0.00,41.45,32.06,1.14,0.00,0.42,2.81,13.08,1.52
I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE,3.10,0.00,7.45,0.40,31.78,18.15,0.55,1.33,8.37,0.00,26.88,1.99
I3983_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE,2.52,0.00,9.14,0.10,36.32,14.96,0.00,2.02,10.74,0.95,20.40,2.85
I3982_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE,2.94,0.00,10.24,0.00,42.64,18.17,0.06,1.34,6.79,0.82,15.04,1.96
I3577_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE,0.00,0.65,9.06,0.00,43.37,25.03,0.00,2.85,10.40,0.00,8.65,0.00
I3574_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE,9.25,0.00,11.25,0.00,44.09,16.75,1.13,0.15,1.99,0.00,15.38,0.00
I3579_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE,5.11,0.63,3.92,0.00,38.43,20.10,2.87,0.39,12.10,0.00,15.48,0.96
I3583_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE,3.72,0.00,11.01,0.00,40.58,14.07,2.19,4.45,9.03,0.19,14.77,0.00
I3578_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE,5.95,0.00,6.82,0.00,44.10,11.64,0.00,0.83,8.68,0.00,17.88,4.10
I3575_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE,4.73,0.00,13.91,0.00,35.78,18.65,0.00,3.15,8.19,0.64,13.02,1.92
I3582_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE,2.70,0.00,10.04,0.00,38.28,16.68,2.53,0.00,9.78,0.00,17.31,2.68
I3584_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE,7.27,0.24,1.93,1.68,49.09,20.73,0.00,0.00,6.96,0.00,9.68,2.42
I3980_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE,4.08,0.00,9.88,0.00,36.41,10.68,0.00,4.28,11.28,0.00,21.53,1.88
I7499_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,4.05,0.00,9.87,0.69,24.77,15.42,0.00,2.47,17.63,0.00,24.08,1.01
I7500_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,9.14,1.39,9.09,0.00,32.26,9.23,2.51,3.49,12.14,0.00,20.75,0.00
I7427_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Afr,0.00,0.00,11.27,0.99,15.79,14.73,2.99,6.88,6.39,0.61,10.40,29.96
I7458_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,14.44,2.62,6.27,0.96,23.45,31.72,0.00,0.00,4.57,0.00,15.97,0.00
I8145_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,1.83,0.00,4.34,0.00,44.17,13.87,1.05,8.69,7.43,0.61,17.38,0.63
I8146_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,2.86,0.00,11.74,0.00,33.63,15.45,0.00,5.86,6.76,0.00,18.38,5.33
I8147_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,2.33,0.00,7.08,1.74,45.28,0.00,0.00,0.00,16.10,0.00,22.58,4.88
I3807_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,3.84,0.00,6.12,0.00,35.25,20.05,0.00,0.00,12.51,1.09,18.05,3.09
I7426_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,0.53,6.49,0.00,6.98,31.77,19.39,0.00,7.94,26.90,0.00,0.00,0.00
I3809_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,7.13,0.00,3.96,0.00,36.13,20.73,3.94,1.66,7.66,0.00,16.99,1.81
I7423_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,3.46,0.00,14.04,0.49,47.70,14.41,0.00,0.00,8.10,0.00,9.37,2.43
I3810_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Afr2,4.21,1.82,13.59,0.00,19.61,7.16,0.07,7.62,6.12,1.62,0.00,38.19
I7424_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,5.96,0.00,8.29,0.00,33.58,17.38,0.00,2.21,12.34,0.00,19.37,0.88
I3808_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,5.75,0.40,8.13,0.23,29.23,12.37,1.27,1.93,18.34,0.00,21.01,1.33
I12645_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,16.65,0.00,3.35,0.00,44.28,15.77,0.00,1.25,9.49,0.00,9.21,0.00
I12646_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,0.00,0.00,0.42,0.00,67.8,0.00,0.00,0.00,25.14,0.00,0.00,6.64
I12648_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,4.91,0.00,1.60,3.13,56.77,16.53,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,14.46,2.59
I12650_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,0.00,0.00,15.68,1.49,53.95,17.64,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,11.24,0.00
I12514_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,2.62,1.23,7.21,0.04,39.51,25.34,0.00,0.00,7.84,1.09,13.31,1.81
I12515_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,4.18,0.00,8.23,0.18,37.93,21.03,0.00,0.00,9.03,1.04,17.24,1.15
I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE,3.00,0.59,4.20,0.41,43.15,22.89,0.00,2.18,4.70,0.00,18.05,0.81
```

Source:
https://www.ebi.ac.uk/ena/browser/view/PRJEB30874

----------


## torzio

my results from info in post #754

Distance to:
Torziok12b

8.04795626
I3866_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

8.37730267
I6491_NE_Iberia_RomP

9.46845288
I12033_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

9.73437723
I3809_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

10.40285057
I12031_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

10.96332066
I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

11.41299698
I12515_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

11.80363503
I12514_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

11.91700046
I7673_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

12.27761785
I3579_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

12.34020259
I8343_NE_Iberia_Late_RomP

12.37751187
I3807_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

12.73437081
I10897_NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE

13.07015302
I12030_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

13.28542434
I3775_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

13.34690601
I12164_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

13.87122922
I3776_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

14.04731291
I7675_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

14.45503373
I6490_NE_Iberia_RomP

14.46053249
I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

14.48190940
I12162_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

14.50296866
I7424_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

15.30236256
I7676_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

16.20665295
I3582_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

16.65388243
I3982_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

----------


## Carlos

My Iberian samples. You see all the samples from the East, there will be no Turdetans on this list. It seems that I am further with those who have that bit of North Africa. There may be some similarity between those of NE and SE.


Distance to:
Carlos

4.54604223
I7675_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

6.36550077
I7673_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

6.80016912
I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

8.03897382
I12514_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

8.09474521
I10897_NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE

9.38433802
I3775_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

10.14166653
I7676_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

10.17365716
I3584_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

10.25304345
I6490_NE_Iberia_RomP

10.33415212
I12033_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

10.68906451
I3778_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

10.82268451
I8343_NE_Iberia_Late_RomP

10.99237918
I12164_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

11.13917861
I3982_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

11.15615525
I3577_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

11.78944443
I12515_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

11.91919880
I12029_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

12.47799263
I3866_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

12.64660429
I3574_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

12.77554304
I3776_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

12.87735998
I3809_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

13.24548225
I3579_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

15.46389666
I3582_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

15.89462488
I3807_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

15.97944930
I3575_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

16.26949292
I3583_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

16.42185434
I8145_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

16.77781869
I12648_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

16.82859768
I7423_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

16.89776908
I12030_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

17.01190466
I3578_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

17.77518776
I12645_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

17.80648477
I12650_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

18.17958195
I12031_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

18.48926986
I3983_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

18.51607950
I7424_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

18.70617812
I6491_NE_Iberia_RomP

18.86419890
I12162_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

18.91308806
I6492_NE_Iberia_RomP

19.57238871
I8146_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

19.73857644
I7672_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

20.55279300
I7674_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

21.42752669
I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

22.16003836
I3980_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

24.26034419
I7458_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

25.26275321
I7500_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

27.27200396
I3808_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

29.57099254
I7499_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

31.43112152
I8147_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

31.51357803
I10854_NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE

33.83623649
I7426_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

44.47936375
I7427_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Afr

44.51117949
I12646_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

45.43101254
I7158_NE_Iberia_RomP

52.37528425
I3810_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Afr2



ES and CE what it means It’s what I’m closest to. In those samples of Germany they put whole sentences to you and here we have to have these nomenclatures so concise.

----------


## Duarte

> More ancient Iberians to Vahaduo K12b ancient:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> I7158_NE_Iberia_RomP,0.00,0.00,4.52,0.00,81.19,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,14.29,0.00
> I6492_NE_Iberia_RomP,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,60.03,20.99,5.86,0.00,0.00,0.00,13.12,0.00
> I6490_NE_Iberia_RomP,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.46,47.09,28.10,0.00,0.00,1.44,1.15,19.74,2.02
> I6491_NE_Iberia_RomP,11.19,0.00,3.23,0.00,31.52,26.82,0.00,0.00,2.29,0.00,24.80,0.15
> ...





> Here are all of the coordinates for Dodecad K12b Ancient. The sample list will continue to be updated.
> 
> Produced by Jovialis, Durate, and contributions by Maciamo.
> 
> Updated: February 12, 2020
> 
> Total number of ancient DNA samples: 594
> 
> Paste coordinates in the source tab of http://vahaduo.genetics.ovh/dodecad-k12b-vahaduo.htm
> ...


My results with sources below:

Top 25


Top 60

----------


## Carlos

Distance to:
Carlos

3.23232115
R63_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

3.62042815
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10892

4.08279316
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10895

4.54604223
I7675_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

4.88591854
CrusaderKnightFrenchLebanonCrusaderSI40

5.00235944
Roman-SoldierFN_2

5.54412301
R435_Iron_Age_Palestrina_Colombella

5.61196935
R1289_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

5.67985915
I2215_Malak_Preslavets

6.03445109
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10852

6.36550077
I7673_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

6.56836357
I2478_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy

6.80016912
I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

6.80016912
PortugueseCordobaCaliphate_I12516

7.20074996
R110_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

7.25538421
VasconicTribe_I8209

7.25538421
I8209_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1

7.83411769
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_43

8.00687829
CL94

8.02414481
VisigothIberianGirona_I12034

8.03897382
I12514_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

8.03897382
PortugueseCordobaCaliphate_I12514

8.09474521
I10897_NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE

8.17836169
R109_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

8.31117320
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeSpanishGalicia_AITI_72

8.51501615
ElSotilloBasqueCountry_I1977

8.63172636
EarlyMedievalAndalusia_I3585

8.65401641
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10853

9.08631939
Bavaria_BB_II5524

9.10872658
R116_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

9.10993963
CuevadelaPalomaSpain_I3239

9.14494396
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

9.31870163
I1113_Malak_Preslavets

9.37802218
R1224_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

9.38433802
I3775_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

9.39497206
R1221_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

9.40007979
MedievalTaifaofValencia_I12649

9.42079614
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10851

9.67607875
VasconesTribeVasconia_I3758

9.79244607
R851_Iron_Age_Ardea

9.80358098
IlergetesTribeCatalan_I3320

9.93771100
R105_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

10.05859831
BasqueCarolingian_I3777

10.10798199
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_119

10.14166653
I7676_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

10.17365716
I3584_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

10.25304345
I6490_NE_Iberia_RomP

10.31501333
R1015_Iron_Age_Veio_Grotta_Gramiccia

10.33415212
I12033_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

10.40655563
R37_Imperial_Era_Isola_Sacra_Necropolis

10.44744466
EarlyMedievalIberiaGranada_I3981

10.52505107
GalloRomanCeltMixIberia_I10866

10.56115997
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_120

10.68906451
I3778_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

10.71094300
R1021_Iron_Age_Boville_Ernica

10.76935931
VasconesTribeVasconia_I3759

10.82268451
I8343_NE_Iberia_Late_RomP

10.88690039
R473_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

10.89503098
R1016_Iron_Age_Castel_di_Decima

10.99237918
I12164_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL



I've done the same and I get a 3


Target: Carlos
Distance: 0.1341% / 0.13408554

6.2
VisigothFrankishGirona_I12032




5.8
IlercavonesCatalan_I3321




5.0
I12650_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE




3.6
CL92




3.4
I3574_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE




3.4
R851_Iron_Age_Ardea




3.2
I0108_ROT6_Bell_Beaker_LN_Rothenschirmbach_Germany _2497-2436_calBCE




3.0
I7158_NE_Iberia_RomP




2.8
I8146_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE




2.8
I0408_Mina18_Spain_MN_La_Mina_Spain_3900-3600_BCE




2.8
I2215_Malak_Preslavets




2.6
I12164_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL




2.6
CL93




2.6
AlemannicBavariaBIM_33




2.2
IlergetesTribeCatalan_I12878




2.0
I3575_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE




2.0
I0803_EUL41_Unetice_EBA_Eulau_Germany_2115-1996_calBCE




2.0
VasconesTribeVasconia_I3758




1.8
I0807_ESP30_Baalberge_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3887-3797_calBCE




1.8
I0099_HAL36C_Halberstadt_LBA_Halberstadt-Sonntagsfeld_Germany_1113-1021_calBCE




1.8
LateRomanIberiaGranada_I3576




1.8
VasconicTribe_I8209




1.8
I2433_Globular_Amphora




1.6
I6491_NE_Iberia_RomP




1.6
I7423_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE




1.6
HispanoRomanTaifaofValencia_I12644




1.4
I3980_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE




1.4
R37_Imperial_Era_Isola_Sacra_Necropolis




1.4
ASH2-3_Iron_Age1




1.4
I4930_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Sicily




1.4
I2425_Balkans_Chalcolithic




1.2
I8343_NE_Iberia_Late_RomP




1.2
I0410_Troc3_Spain_EN_Els_Trocs_Spain_5178-5066_calBCE




1.2
MedievalTaifaofValencia_I12649




1.2
BronzeAgeEngland_I2462




1.2
I2110_Trypillia




1.0
I3577_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE




1.0
R104_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi




1.0
IronAgeHinxton1_Celt_ERS389795




0.8
I0439_SVP52_Yamnaya_Lopatino_I_Sok_River_Samara_Ru ssia_3305-2925_calBCE




0.8
I0059_BZH6_BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN_Benzingerode-Heimburg_Germany_2286-2153_calBCE




0.8
BerryAuBac_WHG




0.8
CHV002_Chalmny_Varre_18th-19th




0.6
I7458_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE




0.6
I0172_ESP24_Esperstedt_MN_Esperstedt_Germany_3360-3086_calBCE




0.6
I8212_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1_atypical




0.6
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia




0.6
ZHAG_Boncuklu_Aceramic




0.6
I2403_Globular_Amphora




0.4
I0011_Molta1_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE




0.4
I0444_SVP58_Yamnaya_Kutuluk_I_Kutuluk_River_Samara _Russia_3335-2881_calBCE




0.4
I0411_Troc4_Spain_EN_relative_of_I0410_Els_Trocs_S pain_5303-5204_calBCE




0.4
HispanoRomanTaifaofValencia_I12647




0.4
R113_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis




0.4
I1917_Yamnaya_Ukraine_outlier




0.4
I2405_Globular_Amphora




0.2
I0012_Molta2_Motala_HG_Molata_Sweden_5898-5531_calBCE




0.2
I0370_SVP10_Yamnaya_Ishkinovka_I_Eastern_Orenburg_ Pre-Ural_steppe_Samara_3500-2700_BCE_Russia




0.2
I0104_ESP11_Corded_Ware_LN_Esperstedt_Germany_2473-2348_calBCE




0.2
GalloRomanCeltMixIberia_I10866




0.2
CL121




0.2
R475_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia




0.2
R1015_Iron_Age_Veio_Grotta_Gramiccia




0.2
R19_Neolithic_Ripabianca_di_Monterado




0.2
I9127_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_C rete




0.2
I2509_Balkans_Chalcolithic




0.2
I3714_Ukraine_Neolithic




0.2
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge




0.2
Villabruna





The names given to the Iberian samples are robotic

----------


## Jovialis

> More ancient Iberians to Vahaduo K12b ancient:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> I7158_NE_Iberia_RomP,0.00,0.00,4.52,0.00,81.19,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,14.29,0.00
> I6492_NE_Iberia_RomP,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,60.03,20.99,5.86,0.00,0.00,0.00,13.12,0.00
> I6490_NE_Iberia_RomP,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.46,47.09,28.10,0.00,0.00,1.44,1.15,19.74,2.02
> I6491_NE_Iberia_RomP,11.19,0.00,3.23,0.00,31.52,26.82,0.00,0.00,2.29,0.00,24.80,0.15
> ...


Awesome, I will add them to the master list of samples.

----------


## Jovialis

Not that bad of a fit with one of them :)

----------


## Jovialis

Target: Jovialis
Distance: 9.4042% / 9.40424372 | ADC: 2x

100.0
I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE




Target: Jovialis
Distance: 9.4042% / 9.40424372 | ADC: 1x



100.0
I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE




Target: Jovialis
Distance: 8.6817% / 8.68171578 | ADC: 0.5x



73.2
I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE



18.4
I6491_NE_Iberia_RomP



8.4
I7499_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE




Target: Jovialis
Distance: 8.4840% / 8.48403285 | ADC: 0.25x



54.2
I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE



26.8
I6491_NE_Iberia_RomP



18.8
I7499_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE



0.2
I7500_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE




Target: Jovialis
Distance: 8.4100% / 8.40998492



35.6
I6491_NE_Iberia_RomP



34.8
I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE



24.6
I7499_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE



5.0
I8147_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

----------


## Jovialis

Me vs every single sample we have for Dodecad K12b Ancient + Modern

Too big to embed (you would be scrolling down for a while), so here is a link:

https://i.imgur.com/uGx5iJf.png

----------


## Carlos

*Duarte* would be very good to have all the Celtiberians and Visigoths of Iberia so far there are only those of Girona.

----------


## Angela

Not that bad with the new Iberian list, but not as close as Torzio, or, obviously, our Iberian members.

Distance to:
Angela

10.41360648
I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

11.46205915
I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

12.40415656
I3809_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

12.44980321
I8343_NE_Iberia_Late_RomP

12.56763701
I12515_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

13.33451911
I3983_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

13.76661905
I3807_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

13.82600810
I3579_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

14.16686274
I3582_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

14.18243280
I3578_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

14.30385962
I6491_NE_Iberia_RomP

14.44634556
I7424_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

14.57905347
I6490_NE_Iberia_RomP

14.81677090
I12030_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

14.83303071
I3982_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

14.90958752
I8145_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

15.27236393
I7673_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

15.51654601
I3980_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

16.21109188
I3574_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

16.24334325
I12514_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

16.49428992
I12033_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

16.96095811
I3583_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

17.33538866
I8146_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

17.37427409
I3866_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

17.62457943
I7675_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES



A distance of around 4 using just these samples, which is pretty good. I'm at a distance of about 4 to both Bergamo and TSI.



Target: Angela
Distance: 4.5213% / 4.52128781

39.0
I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE



31.0
I6491_NE_Iberia_RomP



14.6
I6490_NE_Iberia_RomP



12.0
I7158_NE_Iberia_RomP



3.4
I8147_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

----------


## torzio

> my results from info in post #754
> 
> Distance to:
> Torziok12b
> 
> 8.04795626
> I3866_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES
> 
> 8.37730267
> ...



my father and ist cousin from my grandfather sister line


Distance to:
TrentinoCles

10.86612166
I3866_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

11.12366846
I6491_NE_Iberia_RomP

11.20573068
I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

11.80987722
I8343_NE_Iberia_Late_RomP

11.95923911
I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

12.49272188
I3809_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

12.73032993
I12515_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

13.17901362
I3807_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

13.47102817
I6490_NE_Iberia_RomP

13.48884725
I12033_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

13.77082786
I7673_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

13.92836315
I12031_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

14.09016324
I3579_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

14.39395707
I12514_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

14.88684990
I12030_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

15.20606787
I7424_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

15.27134244
I3775_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

15.83765134
I3983_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

16.29699359
I7675_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

16.38164216
I3582_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

16.42492009
I10897_NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE

17.35211803
I3982_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

18.31062260
I12164_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

18.85523004
I8146_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

18.95882380
I8145_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE


Distance to:
PonzanoK12b

6.23568761
I3866_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

8.81158896
I12031_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

9.80255069
I12033_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

10.44406530
I3809_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

10.77129983
I7673_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

10.83505422
I6491_NE_Iberia_RomP

10.90862961
I12514_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

10.93739457
I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

11.55215997
I8343_NE_Iberia_Late_RomP

11.56440660
I12515_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

11.63322397
I3775_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

11.98518252
I10897_NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE

12.09926857
I3579_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

12.35709513
I3807_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

12.88013199
I3776_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

13.01355447
I7675_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

13.49575859
I12162_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

13.61175595
I12030_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

13.74047306
I6490_NE_Iberia_RomP

14.03012117
I12164_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

15.16363083
I7424_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

15.20185844
I7676_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

15.39073098
I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

16.37228145
I3582_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

16.78413537
I3982_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE



might be from from grandmother line ..............far too many in the world to find any link after my line to 1850
http://www.baseggio.net/

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Jovialis: Thanks again for your work and efforts. I get a reasonable match with I4054 at 9.79 then next one I7499 at 12.84 ranging up to 57.04 for I7158. Is the imgur.com a site that requires membership or can you just upload an image and link it in a post? Thanks again for the samples.

Distance to:
PalermoTrapani

9.79056178
I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

12.84361320
I7499_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

12.99809217
I3808_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

13.67693314
I7500_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

13.96867209
I7424_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

14.38200612
I3980_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

14.86477380
I3983_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

16.29658246
I12030_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

16.42560501
I3807_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

18.39318352
I3809_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

18.67874996
I3582_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

18.70885619
I6491_NE_Iberia_RomP

18.86455406
I12515_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

18.91112900
I8146_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

19.32237563
I3579_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

20.37579692
I3578_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

21.10797243
I8343_NE_Iberia_Late_RomP

21.82645642
I3583_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

22.55830002
I8145_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

22.58684794
I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

23.07452708
I3575_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

23.13481143
I3982_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

23.39086574
I8147_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

24.67454761
I12514_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

25.10293210
I3574_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

26.54786809
I3866_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

26.89339324
I7673_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

27.47046050
I12031_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

27.50744445
I7458_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

27.90266116
I12033_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

28.18091730
I12645_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

28.61135264
I6490_NE_Iberia_RomP

29.41524265
I7675_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

30.05811704
I3577_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

30.22115319
I3584_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

30.43834260
I7423_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

30.67960560
I3775_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

31.13432993
I10897_NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE

31.22079115
I12164_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

31.28080721
I3776_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

32.52318250
I7676_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

33.25518907
I12162_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

34.20233618
I12648_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

35.63319660
I3778_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

36.40370173
I12650_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

36.56213615
I10854_NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE

36.91872018
I12029_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

37.65917285
I7426_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

38.99290577
I6492_NE_Iberia_RomP

39.68739220
I7674_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

40.49962222
I7672_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

41.88728685
I7427_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Afr

53.03039317
I3810_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE_Afr2

53.07252868
I12646_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

57.04647667
I7158_NE_Iberia_RomP




Closest distances using 0.25X and 2X

Target: PalermoTrapani
Distance: 8.6104% / 8.61042213 | ADC: 0.25x
55.8	I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE
27.2	I7499_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE
11.2	I8147_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE
5.8	I6491_NE_Iberia_RomP

Target: PalermoTrapani
Distance: 9.7906% / 9.79056178 | ADC: 2x
100.0	I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

----------


## Carlos

Me gustan tus cosas Torzio

Torzio, Palermo, Jovialis x 1 y Ángela

Duarte es de la casa

----------


## Jovialis

> Jovialis: Thanks again for your work and efforts. I get a reasonable match with I4054 at 9.79 then next one I7499 at 12.84 ranging up to 57.04 for I7158. Is the imgur.com a site that requires membership or can you just upload an image and link it in a post? Thanks again for the samples.
> Distance to:
> PalermoTrapani
> 
> 9.79056178
> I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE
> 
> 12.84361320
> I7499_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE
> ...


The credit goes to Duarte, for the new Iberian samples.

I think you need to sign up for it.

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Joviali/Duarte: Duarte, my apologies, I lost track of who is putting what samples together, so a sincere thanks to both of you for putting these samples together.

----------


## Angela

Still Bronze Age and Balkans heavy, but my second highest match is a sample from Roman Era Spain. My highest Iron Age sample is Castel de Decima at 9.5. The Iberians really come in from 10 to 12. 

Distance to:
Angela

5.88072274
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge

6.32650773
I8475_NE_Iberia_RomP_atypical

6.32865705
I9123_Bronze_Age_Armenoi_Crete

6.44030279
R1285_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

6.46676117
SZ43

6.53661992
R1287_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

7.03668956
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN

7.04472143
I1979_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy

7.09619616
I2176_Balkans_BronzeAge

7.14881808
R111_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

7.44927513
I2175_Balkans_BronzeAge

7.88178279
CL36

8.15250268
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy197

8.36475343
SZ28

8.77719773
Bul10_Balkans_BronzeAge

8.92554760
R1016_Iron_Age_Castel_di_Decima

8.94997207
Bul6_Balkans_BronzeAge

9.17988562
SZ31

9.21016829
CL23

9.24803222
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

9.30224167
R1283_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

9.30524583
ScythianSouthernMoldova_scy192

9.47417543
R33_Late_Antiquity_Mausole_di_Augusto

9.47641282
R1015_Iron_Age_Veio_Grotta_Gramiccia

9.54090667
ScythianMoldova_SCY300

9.59307563
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge

9.59990625
R120_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia

9.74779462
R36_Late_Antiquity_Celio

9.81179392
R110_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

9.81848257
R1_Iron_Age_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro

10.41360648
PortugueseCordobaCaliphate_I12516

10.41360648
I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

10.41424025
SZ36

10.57665354
R1021_Iron_Age_Boville_Ernica

10.62623169
I0706_Balkans_Neolithic

10.65957316
R118_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia

10.77751827
R473_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

10.82190833
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

11.25718437
R55_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

11.46205915
I4054_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

11.48748885
R113_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

12.03847582
SZ19

12.06772970
Bavaria_BB_II5524

12.09009512
CrusaderKnightTuscanLebanonCrusaderSI41

12.14752238
HispanoRomanTaifaofValencia_I12647

12.37687360
I1295_Malak_Preslavets

12.40415656
I3809_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

12.44980321
I8343_NE_Iberia_Late_RomP

12.56763701
SpaniardCordobaCaliphate_I12515

12.56763701
I12515_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE


The Balkans Bronze Age sample is closest to Lombards at 3 and Emilians at 4, so that makes complete sense.

That Spanish sample from the Roman Era is closest to Corsica, Liguria, Emilia, Toscana.

The Bronze Age Armenoi is not an optimal sample, but for what it's worth it's closest to Corsicans and Tuscans.

The Medieval Era Cancelleria sample 1285 is closest to Corsica and Romagna and 1287 to the Corsican sample and the Marche province in Italy.

So, the results make sense. I think it's important to go through this exercise or you can really draw the wrong conclusion from the samples from the historical era. People traveled, and the samples are not necessarily "local". The people might have also been admixed, which may be the case with that Roman Era Spanish sample.

Without a distance column I think it's overfit and too jumbled.
Target: Angela
Distance: 1.1666% / 1.16662428 | ADC: 0.25x

40.0
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge



15.2
R113_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis



13.8
R1016_Iron_Age_Castel_di_Decima



12.8
I0706_Balkans_Neolithic



12.4
R1287_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria



4.4
R1285_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria



1.4
I1295_Malak_Preslavets





Target: Angela
Distance: 0.0948% / 0.09482699

5.6
I8212_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1_atypical



5.6
I12164_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL



5.4
R1021_Iron_Age_Boville_Ernica



5.0
I9127_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_C rete



4.2
I6491_NE_Iberia_RomP



3.8
SZ13



3.6
R43_Imperial_Era_Isola_Sacra_Necropolis



3.4
I0071_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_La sithi_Crete



3.2
ZHAJ_Boncuklu_Aceramic



3.2
I12029_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL



3.0
ElSotilloBasqueCountry_I1977



3.0
R18_Neolithic_Ripabianca_di_Monterado



2.8
R71_Imperial_Era_ANAS



2.8
I6492_NE_Iberia_RomP



2.6
ASH2-3_Iron_Age1



2.6
I7158_NE_Iberia_RomP



2.4
R113_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis



2.2
ANI160_Varna_Outlier



2.0
CL63



1.8
I8208_NE_Iberia_Hel_Empuries2



1.8
R1015_Iron_Age_Veio_Grotta_Gramiccia



1.8
ANI163_Varna_Outlier



1.8
I2181_Balkans_Chalcolithic_outlier



1.4
I8211_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1



1.4
R125_Imperial_Era_Casale_del_Dolce



1.4
R851_Iron_Age_Ardea



1.4
I0074_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Hagios_Charalambos_Cave_La sithi_Crete



1.4
I2176_Balkans_BronzeAge



1.2
I1926_Trypillia



1.0
R107_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi



1.0
R836_Imperial_Era_Civitanova_Marche



1.0
I2318_Peloponnese_Neolithic



0.8
LBA_ElSotillo_Alava_I2469



0.8
IlergetesTribeCatalan_I12878



0.8
SZ12



0.8
SZ19



0.8
R111_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis



0.8
R16_Neolithic_Ripabianca_di_Monterado



0.8
I0633_Balkans_Neolithic



0.8
I1917_Yamnaya_Ukraine_outlier



0.8
I12033_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL



0.6
SZ28



0.6
R55_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna



0.6
R62_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna



0.6
R106_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi



0.6
R44_Imperial_Era_Isola_Sacra_Necropolis



0.6
R136_Imperial_Era_Marcellino_&_Pietro



0.6
ANI159_ANI181_Varna



0.4
R1551_Imperial_Era_Monterotondo



0.4
R128_Imperial_Era_Casale_del_Dolce



0.4
R2_Neolithic_Grotta_Continenza



0.4
I9129_Bronze_Age_Minoan_Moni_Odigitria_Heraklion_C rete



0.4
I4930_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Sicily



0.4
I2405_Globular_Amphora



0.2
R36_Late_Antiquity_Celio



0.2
R1548_Imperial_Era_Monterotondo



0.2
R437_Iron_Age_Palestrina_Selicata



0.2
R19_Neolithic_Ripabianca_di_Monterado



0.2
R15_Mesolithic_Grotta_Continenza



0.2
I2111_Trypillia



0.2
I7676_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

----------


## Palermo Trapani

I ran the Modern Samples and the ancient samples for Dodecad K12B that Jovialis and Duarte put together. Using 2X, I get 2 Romans from the medieval era for my best fit/distance. Using 1X, I sill only get Romans. I don;t get any modern populations until 0.5X with Italy_Sicily and only get 2 from Italy (Campania and Sicily) at 0.25X. Roman R52 is my flag bearer in all 4 estimations. I need to see who this Roman is. Maybe the brother of a medieval Pope, not a Borgia I hope!

Target: PalermoTrapani
Distance: 2.1017% / 2.10165024 | ADC: 2x

55.0
R52_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna



45.0
R56_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna





Target: PalermoTrapani
Distance: 1.6478% / 1.64778114 | ADC: 1x

52.2
R52_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna



25.6
R35_Late_Antiquity_Celio



21.4
R56_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna



0.8
R835_Imperial_Era_Civitanova_Marche





Target: PalermoTrapani
Distance: 1.1153% / 1.11531651 | ADC: 0.5x

51.0
R52_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna



17.8
Italy_Sicily



16.2
R35_Late_Antiquity_Celio



7.4
R835_Imperial_Era_Civitanova_Marche



5.2
R56_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna



2.4
I3808_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE





Target: PalermoTrapani
Distance: 0.5163% / 0.51631824 | ADC: 0.25x

44.6
R52_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna



17.6
Italy_Campania



12.8
R835_Imperial_Era_Civitanova_Marche



9.0
R35_Late_Antiquity_Celio



7.8
R117_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia



3.0
I7499_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE



2.6
Italy_Sicily



1.4
I1704_AG89_1_Early_LPPNB



0.6
R56_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna



0.4
I1690_Natufian_Nat6_Raqefet_Cave_Israel



0.2
I0867_Motz1_Late_PPNB_Motza_Israel

----------


## Duarte

Thanks folks :)




> *Duarte* would be very good to have all the Celtiberians and Visigoths of Iberia so far there are only those of Girona.


Carlos, I had already downloaded the BAM files last weekend. I lacked time to obtain the coordinates. It is tiring work. I took advantage of today's work break to get the coordinates. As soon as I can, I will focus on the NW and SW of Iberia. I just can't promise by soon, but I can try as soon as possible :)

----------


## Duarte

> Awesome, I will add them to the master list of samples.


Dear Jovialis. 
There are two Iberian samples in duplicate:
PortugueseCordobaCaliphate_I12514 = I12514_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE
PortugueseCordobaCaliphate_I12516 = I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE
I suggest excluding those with the MTA label, that is, PortugueseCordobaCaliphate. I remade my top 25 and my top 60 after excluding the duplicates mentioned. 
Big hug.

TOP 25
Distance to:
Duarte

6.29654667
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10892

6.83142738
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10895

7.15328596
EarlyMedievalAndalusia_I3585

7.40270896
I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

7.51741312
I12514_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

7.79453013
R63_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

7.87062895
Roman-SoldierFN_2

7.96743999
EarlyMedievalIberiaGranada_I3981

7.98827891
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10852

8.29628230
MedievalTaifaofValencia_I12649

8.57093927
CrusaderKnightFrenchLebanonCrusaderSI40

8.65500433
I3982_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE

8.79383307
I7675_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

8.84874002
R110_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

8.85043502
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10853

9.14401444
I2215_Malak_Preslavets

9.16999455
R1289_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

9.54338514
I7673_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

9.68837448
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

9.70848598
CarthagoMaghrebiAndalusia_I7457

9.77754570
SpaniardCordobaCaliphate_I12515

9.77754570
I12515_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE

10.09213060
GalloRomanCeltMixIberia_I10866

10.16175674
I3584_SE_Iberia_c.5-8CE

10.26428760
IberianCordobaCaliphate_I7498



Top 60

----------


## Jovialis

> Dear Jovialis. 
> There are two Iberian samples in duplicate:
> PortugueseCordobaCaliphate_I12514 = I12514_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE
> PortugueseCordobaCaliphate_I12516 = I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE
> I suggest excluding those with the MTA label, that is, PortugueseCordobaCaliphate. I remade my top 25 and my top 60 after excluding the duplicates mentioned. 
> Big hug.
> 
> TOP 25
> Distance to:
> ...


Sure thing, I will fix it when I have a chance later today.

----------


## Jovialis

Jovialis vs family

All raw data from 23andme V5, with Dodecad K12b coordinates.

----------


## Jovialis

Jovialis vs Jovialis

----------


## Jovialis

> Jovialis vs family
> 
> All raw data from 23andme V5, with Dodecad K12b coordinates.

----------


## Angela

> 


Fascinating. Do you "see" it?

----------


## Duarte

Using the Vahaduo Dodecad K12b *original spreadsheet* calculator with the source data imput set to conform to my supposed modern true ancestry. In mixed mode, of course, since I am a mixture of colonial Portuguese (75%) + modern Galicians / Spain (12.5%) + modern Andalusians / Spain (12.5%). Good results, IMO.



```
Algerian,0.80,0.00,34.73,0.00,21.42,1.40,0.50,6.01,16.02,0.00,11.61,7.51
Andalucia,7.19,0.00,5.09,0.00,52.55,18.08,0.00,0.60,3.20,0.10,12.89,0.30
Aragon,6.31,0.10,3.40,0.00,56.16,21.82,0.40,0.00,3.00,0.00,8.81,0.00
Argyll,13.10,0.00,0.00,0.00,41.20,45.20,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.50,0.00
Baleares,5.50,0.00,3.70,0.00,49.40,22.50,0.20,0.00,4.40,0.00,14.20,0.10
Bedouin,5.00,0.00,4.90,0.00,8.20,0.40,0.00,5.30,43.30,0.00,30.80,2.10
British,11.30,0.00,0.00,0.00,43.50,43.60,0.00,0.00,0.30,0.00,1.30,0.00
British_Isles,9.50,0.00,0.00,0.00,42.50,45.70,0.10,0.00,0.00,0.00,2.20,0.00
C_Italian,4.80,0.00,2.30,0.00,34.83,17.12,0.10,0.00,8.71,0.00,32.13,0.00
Canarias,5.00,0.30,11.80,0.60,46.70,17.60,0.10,2.80,3.70,0.00,11.20,0.20
Cantabria,5.70,0.10,3.10,0.00,54.80,23.50,0.30,0.30,3.00,0.00,8.90,0.30
Castilla_La_Mancha,6.80,0.40,3.50,0.00,54.30,21.10,0.00,0.60,4.50,0.00,8.80,0.00
Castilla_Y_Leon,5.40,0.00,6.10,0.00,51.20,22.30,0.40,0.60,4.00,0.00,10.00,0.00
Cataluna,7.30,0.00,2.40,0.00,52.10,25.20,0.30,0.00,3.50,0.00,9.20,0.00
CEU30,10.60,0.00,0.00,0.00,41.40,44.70,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,3.30,0.00
Cornwall,11.40,0.00,0.00,0.00,43.80,42.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,2.00,0.00
Cypriots,5.81,0.00,2.10,0.00,20.52,4.50,0.00,0.00,17.72,0.00,49.35,0.00
Dutch,9.90,0.00,0.00,0.00,39.10,45.60,0.00,0.00,0.60,0.00,4.80,0.00
Extremadura,6.91,0.00,6.01,0.00,48.25,22.12,0.30,1.00,4.30,0.00,10.71,0.40
French,7.91,0.00,0.20,0.00,44.44,36.54,0.00,0.00,2.50,0.00,8.41,0.00
French_Basque,9.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,73.10,17.10,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00
French,8.08,0.00,0.60,0.00,43.81,36.83,0.10,0.00,2.69,0.00,7.88,0.00
Galicia,5.09,0.00,5.00,0.00,48.25,23.38,0.70,0.90,5.39,0.00,11.09,0.20
German,7.30,0.00,0.00,0.00,33.00,48.20,0.00,0.00,1.70,0.00,9.80,0.00
Irish,11.91,0.00,0.00,0.00,42.74,45.15,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.20,0.00
Jordanians,9.60,0.00,5.50,0.00,10.80,0.90,0.20,4.90,27.90,0.10,38.00,2.10
Kent,10.49,0.00,0.00,0.00,41.86,43.86,0.00,0.00,0.20,0.00,3.60,0.00
Lebanese,10.80,0.20,4.70,0.60,11.80,3.70,0.00,2.40,23.50,0.00,41.30,1.00
Moroccan,0.00,0.00,44.44,0.00,23.82,1.00,0.30,5.71,13.41,0.00,6.71,4.60
Moroccans,0.00,0.00,44.66,0.00,19.48,0.00,0.10,6.49,15.28,0.00,5.69,8.29
Morocco_Jews,5.41,0.00,9.51,0.00,27.33,4.30,0.50,1.10,17.02,0.00,34.03,0.80
Mozabite,0.00,0.00,98.50,0.00,1.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.50
Murcia,5.50,0.00,6.00,0.00,50.60,19.60,0.00,0.20,5.90,0.60,11.20,0.40
N_Italian,5.69,0.00,0.90,0.00,41.16,23.68,0.20,0.00,5.59,0.00,22.78,0.00
North_Italian,4.50,0.00,0.70,0.00,44.04,22.02,0.00,0.00,5.81,0.00,22.92,0.00
O_Italian,6.21,0.00,1.10,0.00,33.53,21.82,0.00,0.20,7.81,0.00,28.53,0.80
Orcadian,12.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,42.40,45.60,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00
Orkney,11.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,41.80,46.40,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00
Pais_Vasco,9.10,0.00,0.00,0.00,67.30,22.40,0.00,0.00,1.20,0.00,0.00,0.00
Palestinian,6.81,0.00,5.41,0.10,10.91,0.30,0.60,5.21,30.43,0.00,38.24,2.00
Portuguese,6.01,0.00,7.71,0.00,47.55,22.32,0.90,0.10,5.01,0.00,9.71,0.70
S_Italian_Sicilian,5.50,0.10,2.50,0.00,29.90,11.80,0.50,0.70,12.50,0.00,36.50,0.00
Sicilian,4.50,0.00,4.10,0.00,30.03,11.91,0.10,0.70,11.91,0.00,36.54,0.20
Spaniards,6.50,0.00,3.00,0.00,53.00,23.00,0.00,0.00,3.60,0.00,10.80,0.10
Spanish,6.21,0.00,5.11,0.00,52.55,22.72,0.20,0.00,4.00,0.00,8.81,0.40
Swedish,7.70,0.60,0.00,0.00,32.90,56.80,0.00,0.00,0.80,0.00,1.20,0.00
Syrians,11.41,0.20,1.50,0.00,11.61,2.70,1.30,2.90,27.93,0.00,38.64,1.80
Tuscan,4.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,37.86,18.68,0.50,0.00,7.19,0.50,30.47,0.0
Valencia,6.81,0.00,3.00,0.00,55.46,22.22,0.00,0.00,2.40,0.00,9.91,0.20
```

My mixed results:

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Duarte: Very good, what does the Dodecad look like using the Updated reference populations. Personally I have always found the Dodecad 7,9, and 12 and MDLP do a better job for me vs. Eurogenes K13 and K15. However, it is my opinion that it has nothing to do with the validity of the Models (Dodecad vs. MDLP vs. Eurogenes). I think it has more to do with the Eurogenes K13 and K15 original samples used to estimate those models. In fact, the Eurogenes K13 and K15 models perform much better for me personally with the "updated modern reference populations" vs the "original modern reference populations". 

This for me is one reason I have not purchased my own G25 coordinates yet. Based on what I have seen here, I think it is a valid Model, as I have seen Jovialis, YGORCS and Regio_X, for example, post some really neat stuff with it. However, until I am convinced the samples in G25 are representative of all of Sicily and other Southern Italian Regions that cluster close to, I think I will refrain from getting my personal G25 coordinates.

----------


## Duarte

> Duarte: Very good, what does the Dodecad look like using the Updated reference populations. Personally I have always found the Dodecad 7,9, and 12 and MDLP do a better job for me vs. Eurogenes K13 and K15. However, it is my opinion that it has nothing to do with the validity of the Models (Dodecad vs. MDLP vs. Eurogenes). I think it has more to do with the Eurogenes K13 and K15 original samples used to estimate those models. In fact, the Eurogenes K13 and K15 models perform much better for me personally with the "updated modern reference populations" vs the "original modern reference populations". 
> 
> This for me is one reason I have not purchased my own G25 coordinates yet. Based on what I have seen here, I think it is a valid Model, as I have seen Jovialis, YGORCS and Regio_X, for example, post some really neat stuff with it. However, until I am convinced the samples in G25 are representative of all of Sicily and other Southern Italian Regions that cluster close to, I think I will refrain from getting my personal G25 coordinates.


Hi @PT

I am following Angela's advice. I agree with her. The best calculator available today for amateurs is the Dodecad K12b. Reliable data sources can be used (eupedia team - ancient populations) and original spreadsheet for modern populations (1000 genomes, Dienekes and HGDP) . It’s just the user customize the data source. Easy. Cheers. :Good Job:

----------


## Palermo Trapani

> Hi @PT
> 
> I am following Angela's advice. I agree with her. The best calculator available today for amateurs is the Dodecad K12b. Reliable data sources can be used (eupedia team - ancient populations) and original spreadsheet for modern populations (1000 genomes, Dienekes and HGDP) . It’s just the user customize the data source. Easy. Cheers.


No, I agree, Dodecad 12B is my best, as I noted, and in general, all the Dodecad for me do better for me as well.

----------


## bigsnake49

> No, I agree, Dodecad 12B is my best, as I noted, and in general, all the Dodecad for me do better for me as well.


I think Dodecad12b is good for Italians but not for me. I think Eurogenes K13 is better for me.

----------


## Duarte

> I think Dodecad12b is good for Italians but not for me. I think Eurogenes K13 is better for me.


Eurogenes K13 works well for me also. It maybe because I am in the midle of way, between the south and north Europe, I don’t know. Stuvanè once said in an Eupedia thread that Dodecad tends to play in south and Eurogenes tends to play in the north. I agree. Individually, each must look for the best calculator to research its ethnics components accordind its known ancestry and already attested by more than one commercial DNA company and according with known family history. It is always good to have a road to start walking. Without reference it is difficult to choose a path to follow.

----------


## Salento

_Dodecad K12b Ancient_

Italy_Apulia vs Italy_Salento_Apulia (me) :)

----------


## Salento

Target Salento, added on Source the main dod K12b upd. Apulian sample:



...out of curiosity, ... the opposite:
Target: Apulian Sample,
added Salento (me) on Source :)

----------


## Duarte

> Target Salento, added on Source the main dod K12b upd. Apulian sample:
> 
> 
> 
> ...out of curiosity, ... the opposite:
> Target: Apulian Sample,
> added Salento (me) on Source :)


Plagiarizing Salento's post  :Good Job: 

_"Target Duarte, added on Source the main dod K12b upd. Portuguese sample":

__Distance to:_
_Duarte_

_4.86428823_
_Portuguese_

_6.29654667_
_GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10892_

_6.83142738_
_GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10895_

_7.15328596_
_EarlyMedievalAndalusia_I3585_

_7.40270896_
_I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE(PortugueseCordobaCaliphate)_

_7.51741312_
_I12514_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE(PortugueseCordobaCaliphate)_

_7.79453013_
_R63_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna_

_7.87062895_
_Roman-SoldierFN_2_

_7.96743999_
_EarlyMedievalIberiaGranada_I3981_

_7.98827891_
_GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10852_

_8.29628230_
_MedievalTaifaofValencia_I12649_

_8.57093927_
_CrusaderKnightFrenchLebanonCrusaderSI40_

_8.65500433_
_I3982_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE(RomanVillaGranadaSpain)_

_8.79383307_
_I7675_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES(CaroligianSettlementBarcelona)_

_8.85043502_
_GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10853_

_8.99556557_
_R110_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi_

_9.14401444_
_I2215_Malak_Preslavets_

_9.16999455_
_R1289_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria_

_9.54338514_
_I7673_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES_

_9.68139453_
_R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia_

_9.70848598_
_CarthagoMaghrebiAndalusia_CarthagoAl-AndalusAlhamaDeGranada_I7457_

_9.77754570_
_I12515_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE(SpaniardCordobaCaliphate)_

_9.77754570_
_SpaniardCordobaCaliphate_I12515_

_9.85898575_
_France_BA_NIED_

_10.09213060_
_GalloRomanCeltMixIberia_Roman-EraEmpuries_I10866_



_...out of curiosity, ... the opposite:
Target: Portuguese Sample,
added Duarte (me) on Source :) 
_
_Distance to:_
_Portuguese_

_3.26782802_
_GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10895_

_4.27106544_
_I12514_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE(PortugueseCordobaCaliphate)_

_4.57012035_
_GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10892_

_4.80435219_
_EarlyMedievalAndalusia_I3585_

_4.86428823_
_Duarte_

_5.43911758_
_R63_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna_

_5.65461758_
_GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10853_

_6.21005636_
_I12516_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE(PortugueseCordobaCaliphate)_

_6.63425203_
_GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10852_

_6.70707835_
_Roman-SoldierFN_2_

_6.79270197_
_I7675_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES(CaroligianSettlementBarcelona)_

_7.11456956_
_I2215_Malak_Preslavets_

_7.18000696_
_CrusaderKnightFrenchLebanonCrusaderSI40_

_7.22614005_
_R110_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi_

_7.45810298_
_I7673_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES_

_7.68918071_
_I12515_SE_Iberia_c.10-16CE(SpaniardCordobaCaliphate)_

_7.68918071_
_SpaniardCordobaCaliphate_I12515_

_7.74692197_
_MedievalTaifaofValencia_I12649_

_7.89067171_
_R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia_

_7.89195793_
_R105_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi_

_7.93381371_
_I8343_NE_Iberia_Late_RomP_

_8.06125300_
_Collegno94_

_8.06804189_
_R109_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi_

_8.13520743_
_I3982_SE_Iberia_c.3-4CE(RomanVillaGranadaSpain)_

_8.16170325_
_EarlyMedievalIberiaGranada_I3981
_

----------


## Salento

@Duarte ... Interesting comparison between us, a main modern geographical sample, and the ancients  :Good Job:

----------


## gabbobler

For some reason, I started dying laughing when hearing about some European lost in Zanzibar. He's 6.42929234 from me.

----------


## IberIllyrian

Hi!

Anyone can explain me what "ADD DIST COL" stands for?

Or at least what type of calculation does...

Thanks!

----------


## torzio

> For some reason, I started dying laughing when hearing about some European lost in Zanzibar. He's 6.42929234 from me.



Zanzibar was a Portuguese trading post .............But, it was the centre of Arab slave traders that sent african slaves to the arabian peninsula and beyond to sale.

The Portuguese did run their slavery nearby Mafia Island ...from between 1500 to 1600.

Arabs of Oman took it from the Portuguese until 1890 when the Germans took control of the island

So there could be portuguese in that area

----------


## Mhorstemeyer

Distance to:
Macin

1.59204271
Unetice_EBA

3.75808462
Nordic_LN

4.54916476
British_AngloSaxon

4.65682295
Bell_Beaker_Czech

5.64202091
Nordic_MN_B

5.67373775
Nordic_IA

6.02457467
Halberstadt_LBA

6.09918027
Corded_Ware_Proto_Unetice_Poland

6.16560622
BenzigerodeHeimburg_LN

6.41223830
Nordic_LBA

6.98151846
Alberstedt_LN

7.19118905
Bell_Beaker_Germany

7.21198308
Nordic_BA

7.73476567
British_IronAge

7.86340893
Corded_Ware_Estonia

8.61407569
British_Celtic

8.84008484
Nordic_BattleAxe

11.32465894
Irish_BA

11.83676476
Unetice_MBA

12.55085256
Poltavka_MBA_outlier

13.51202427
Sintashta_MBA

13.56069688
Bell_Beaker

14.01696115
Nordic_BA

16.87909062
Srubnaya_LBA

17.93227816
Corded_Ware_Germany

----------


## Mhorstemeyer

Distance to:
Macin

6.81389023
Sunghir6

14.81285253
EarlyCzechSlav_RISE569

15.33020548
Srubnaya_I0232

15.87000315
EarlyBA_PL_N17

16.91796383
MesolithicNeolithicSerbia_I4871

18.04417912
NeolithicUkraine_I1736

18.29519062
Ajvide58(Sweden)

18.45767320
HallstattCelt_DA112

18.76276366
Swiss_Corded_Ware_CHE_MX190

19.32811941
Andronovo_RISE505

20.27363559
Swiss_Corded_Ware_CHE_MX198

20.30993107
Motala_12(Sweden)

20.61313174
Andronovo_RISE500

20.80417026
Swiss_Corded_Ware_CHE_MX189

20.99670688
Swiss_Corded_Ware_CHE_MX191

21.32157827
Swiss_Corded_Ware_CHE_MX188_rel190

21.56570657
Swiss_CHE_FN_contaminated_MX298

21.82810574
BeakerBritain_I2443

22.09587744
Swiss_FRA_Lingolsheim_FN_steppe_SX32

22.21226238
Sintashta_RISE395

22.40854748
Swiss_Corded_Ware_CHE_MX195_rel192_197

22.41335762
Swiss_CHE_FN_steppe_MX304

22.72938407
Swiss_DEU_Singen_EIA_MX265

22.73274071
CheddarMan

22.91215180
BR2_Hungary

----------


## Mhorstemeyer

K15 updated Modern
Distance to:
Macin

3.97929642
Polish

4.03086839
Polish_Kielce

5.60289211
Belorussian

5.67354387
Estonian_Polish

5.69496269
Polish_Masuria

5.94129615
Estonian

6.49609883
South_Polish

6.69431102
Ukrainian_Kiev_Avg

6.84276991
Russian_Smolensk

7.07617835
Ukraine_East

7.24127061
Southwest_Russian

7.26731725
Sorb_Lusatia

7.98451000
Ukrainian_Lviv

8.29220116
Lithuanian

8.48199859
Ukrainian_Belgorod

9.79550223
RU_Pinega

10.24285374
Latvian

10.64541216
Kargopol_Russian

10.68000188
Slovak

11.70953458
East_Finnish

12.17042727
Finnish

12.46839204
Czech

13.34574089
Southwest_Finnish

13.81866491
Croatian

13.86170624
North_Croat

----------


## Amarelo

I really miss this Vahaduo..  :Sad:

----------

